# Biscuit quilt



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Reading the thread about the mock cathedral windows quilt reminded me of a quilt my mom had made once. It was a portable one called a "biscuit quilt". It was like these instructions, but following the second method--

http://www.reddawn.net/quilt/puff.htm

_*The second method is a little more involved. You still cut two squares for each puff, but this time you'll make one about 1.5 inches larger than the other. Place them right sides together, with the larger square on top. Gather the edges of the larger square and pin them in place so that it can be sewn to the smaller piece. You'll need to take pleats in each side to take up the extra 1.5 inches. Two pleats is probably enough, make them near the middle of the square. This method gives you a little more volume to puff up when it is completed.

Sew around the edges and leave your opening to turn it right side out. It might help to sew up one pleat on the open side, because sewing two shut by hand is going to be a bit tricky. Stuff your biscuit and form any remaining fabric into the second pleat. Sew shut by hand. You'll have a thicker puff with a flat bottom. Join the puffs to each other with whipstitching.*_

This is a better description--

http://www.quilterscache.com/P/PuffQuiltingBlock.html

Anyone ever make one of these? It could be something portable, like English paper piecing... :shrug:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember these! It isn't that hard to do, just takes more fabric. No reason why the back of each square ( larger) couldn't be scraps or cheaper fabric.

And I agree that it could be something you take along with you to work on.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

That was what I was thinking of when I saw the orange peel quilt... Thanks for posting the links. 

-Joy


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I remember these! I made a few squares, years ago, just to see what they looked like.

But...

We visited friends of my husbands several years ago, and when she found out I sewed, she took me into her sewing room and showed me a large quilt that she had made. A biscuit quilt.

The center ones were a deep red, then a few rows around them were a soft rose, then some dull green biscuits. Then a wide row of deep green biscuits. 

All in satin. It was so beautiful. Looked like a big red rose surrounded by leaves.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

My neighbor taught me to do these a little different. Instead of doing individual biscuits you do it in strips. Actually goes really fast.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

At my favorite little quilt shop they have one of these on display, but it has tiny biscuits - maybe 1 1/2 inches square. 
Someone got it at a garage sale and brought it in because they didn't know what it was called. It is made from scraps and is very pretty. The biscuits aren't stuffed, they just naturally stay 'puffed' because of size.

Halo


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Delrio said:


> My neighbor taught me to do these a little different. Instead of doing individual biscuits you do it in strips. Actually goes really fast.



Can you share with us?


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Delrio said:


> My neighbor taught me to do these a little different. Instead of doing individual biscuits you do it in strips. Actually goes really fast.


I second that--a tutorial qould be great!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Run away....I have one I started over 7 years ago and I hate working on it. It seems to take forever. Individual squares with the bottom being smaller is a nightmare for getting done.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The first quilt I made was a pillow/biscuit quilt for my DD. I shortcutted. I cut out the squares, then sewed them together making a pleat on each of the four sides of each square. Then, I used a single piece of fabric for the back and sewed the top onto the single piece. The baby is now 31 and still has the little quilt.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

A tutorial? I'll try, but I'm far from being a pro!!

Cut 7" squares, as many as you think you need for the size you want to do. 
Cut strips of fabric 5-1/2" wide, I use any old ugly scrap I've got because it won't be seen. On those strips mark a line every 5-1/2". Sew squares to the lines on two sides, finger pleating as you go. Then sew third side. Stuff the squares, don't get too much stuffing into each one or it will be really heavy when you're done. Then sew fourth side shut. Prepare a second row, sewing just the three sides. Sew that to the first row, stuff and sew it shut. If you try to sew the rows together when they're stuffed it gets really cumbersome. Just continue doing this till you have the size you want and then put a backing on it, tie and bind.
I hope this was helpful, but it's hard to explain in print. I'll try to answer any questions you all have.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome, Delrio, thank you!


----------

